# 32mm handlaid Code 215 track problem



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd like to build a small indoors layout in 32mm with hand laid Code 215 LLagas Creek rail.
Problem is, I can't find a source of 32mm (also 1 1/4" O gauge) track gauges to fit the larger head of Code 215 rail.
There are a couple of suppliers of gauges for code 125/148 rail, but nothing for the larger code rail. 

Does anyone on this side of the pond model SM32? 

Any help on the 32mm track gauge would be greatly appreciated.

Jim B.
Colorado Springs


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

couple thoughts here! 

Have someone mill you several from aluminum stock.. very precise and last long... 

OR also, .. 

get plastic gauge sets - say from ''Switch Crafters'' for code 215 rail and cut and reset to your 32mm spacing,.. and .. 

Go lay rail to your hearts content!! Have FUN, BTW!! 

Let us know!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

32mm = 1.2598'' inside spacing 

;-}


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You could even 'mill' them at home - in your drill-press if you can be creative in the set-up process... 

using aluminum bar stock 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Pullman has some track gauges. Might check with them.
Old Pullman Site


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't find a source of 32mm (also 1 1/4" O gauge) track gauges to fit the larger head of Code 215 rail 
Jim, 
When I started hand-laying track, I made my own from a yard stick. I cut about 3" off and used the ruled markings to cut slots for the railhead. They worked fine.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm... 
Could someone with a mill make me up 3 or 4 of them?? 
PM me please...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

We simply had some brass track gauges for 45 and 32 mm made by a local metalworker. 

[url="


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To make a more universal one, you probably want one that does not depend on the rail head width and contour. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The above posted pic shows what you suggest Greg! 

The track gauge controls the rail spacing only and the thumb screws allow for rail head variance. 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that you point it out I see they are screws and not just "handles"... They must be there to lock to the rails. Nice. 

Greg


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice gauges, Fritz! Wish I could find a metalworker to make me up some... 
Although I think the roller types would work better for hand laying turnouts - the cut out centers would bridge over rails under them, like nearing the frog of the turnout.

Anyone interested in making me up a set of 4 roller gauges out of aluminum or steel rod? 
32mm = 1.282'' inside rail spacing, railhead groove .100, based on Sunset Valley track sample for gauge and Llagas Creek code 215 rail sample.
PM me your price with shipping to 80920
Thanks!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Jim, how are you doing your 32mm 'math'?? 

Do the math, not measuring a track sample that may not be 'correct'.... 

Trying to help, easier now than with more frustration and ?'s later on down the road... 

:~ } 


Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirk, 

The math doesn't always work out in real world situations. 
I've seen trains operate on Sunset Valley 32mm track - and I personally and carefully measured it at 1.282 
The Llagas Creek 215 railhead measures out to .100 

Again, would anyone be willing to make me up a set of 4 rollee gauges to these dimensions? 
I'm willing to pay you for your time... 

Jim B.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

?? 

1.26" is 32 mm ... 

Sure, on straight track, with wide wheel treads wider will work, but if you use closer to scale wheels you might have problems. 

Why would you not follow standards? 

What happens when you buy a switch that is actually gauged to 32 mm? 

If the spec is 32 mm, why not follow it? 

I don't know the standard for 32 mm track, but 32 mm does not equal 1.282 .... 

Boy would I be in trouble if I measured my track and had a track gauge built to it. 

Greg


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

From what I've been reading, there are Coarse and Fine standards in 32mm gauge. 
The Sunset Valley track follows the Coarse standards. 
Here's a question; Does the widely used in Britain/Europe Peco SM32 track work follow the Coarse or Fine standard? 

As I want to handlay all track and use turnout kits to hand lay, I can choose one standard or the other.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Even going the choose your own spacing route, how does either track spacing - compare - to a set of wheels You will be running on this track?? 

Will they fit well, or will they be really loose in between the rails ( and HUNT )... thoughts to consider I think here... 

It is not just about the track.......but the relationship between wheels and rail both. 

Dirk


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Llagas Creek offers a fine track gauge for 45 mm http://www.llagastrack.com/images/PTG2.gif
It should not be too difficult to built one or adapt it for 32mm gauge. 

SM-32 scale (Sixteen Millimeter Scale, approx. 1 : 19) is a British invention for 2 feet gauge protos. So why not contact modellers and companies over there: http://www.16mm.org.uk/newsite/publ...fault.html 

In Germany we use a 32mm / 1 : 22,5 Scale combination to represent 750/760mm prototypes, which were quite common all over Europe. 
If we don´t handlay track, we use Peco and Tenmille SM-32 Products. They are Code 200, if I remember right. 

BTW, what kind of rolling stock will you be using on your 32mm track?

Have Fun



Fritz / Juergen


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Fritz, I'd like to model a 2ft. narrow gauge Estate railway, so rolling stock will be 4 wheel stock. 
Here in the USA, 2 ft. narrow gauge is modeled on 45mm track, which is 13.7:1or 7/8's scale. 
This is quite large, getting up close to ride-on size. 
I don't know why 32mm for 2 ft. narrow gauge never caught on in this country... 

By the way Fritz, on your beautifully made 32mm track gauges, what is the inside gauge dimension in imperial decimals? 
See above discussion...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

There is probably more SM-32 modelling in the USA, than one might think.After all, Peco track is offered in the US. Large-Scale Forums do not nessessarely reflect the reality. You mainly find mainstream massed produced G-Scale toys there. 

7/8th scale is well known. Sometimes I peak into the SE-Lounge forum. A lot of creative builders hang around there. Most of the time they choose small protypes. so the models are not very big.

Messrs. Regner, known for their live-steam models, started a Feldbahn-Line on 30mm track about 30 years ago. Scale of rolling stock is aimed at the 1 : 22,5 LGB customers, but I think, they are closer to 1 : 20. There is a small Forum here: http://www.rssb-forum.com/ The gauge of the rolling stock can be adjusted to 32mm within a few minutes.

I know a small group of individuals in Germany, who model 600mm prototypes in 1 : 22,5 scale. So there (homemade) track is 26, 8 mm.
They meet once a year near Leipzig for a few days to play trains on a modular layout. http://www.die-feldbahnsinnigen.de/...p;start=40 To make things easy, they don´t use track power, but battery / RC. 

The inside dimensions of my track gauges are 32mm. I had them made by http://www.reppingen.de/ He made me some for 45mm track as well. 

I sold most of my 45mm material some years ago, stowed away the 32mm stuff for years and model mainly in Gn15 now. ( 1 : 22,5 /24 scale on 16,5 mm track)

[url="


----------

